# Starting from cratch



## bobjager (Mar 3, 2013)

Good day everyone. My name is Bob Jager and I live in Brown City, Mi. 

I have a Dan Wesson in .357 that I have owned for many years. I dont shoot it a lot. Id like to get it ready for shooting deer and or pigs. Most (all) shooting will be at close range of 50 yards or less. I would like your recommendation as to a scope mount and scope. A lot of shooting will be just at dark. I think I would like to give up magnification for light gathering ability. As you may imagine I am on a budget so would like a good buy kind of item. Also I would ask for your recommendation on Ammo. I do reload for rifle and have a few components for the .357 mag. I have reloaded it on occasion. So a recommendation for bullets will be helpful. 

Thank you all and I look forward to your input. 

Have a great day

Bob


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Back in the 80s I had a 2x Leupold scope using B-Square mount/rings on mine. Finding the mounts may be a challenge, since Dan Wesson revolvers aren't as popular as they used to be. The B-Square Site isn't much help either. If light gathering is an issue, pistol scopes probably will probably leave you unhappy. I suspect a red dot of some sort might be a bit more helpful. It'll be a bit faster to get on target as well.

Something like this might be the ticket, especially if you find a red dot an appealing option:

Dan Wesson scope mount weaver style










For a quality red dot for a reasonable cost, check the C-More Polymer Railway. I have one on a S&W. The Burris Fastfire is a nice one too, for similar money. I found it a bit too small for my tastes on a handgun. Works great on my Beretta carbine though.


----------



## bobjager (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you Overkill.
I like the idea of the red dot or similar better. I did look at the C-More Polymer and they look good.
Do I need a mount to go with them or am I looking at the mount. 
I think I need the rail in the picture above but do not need rings. Ill need to go somewhere to look at them.

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

You'll need some sort of base on which to mount it. 
The base setup from Weigand seems like a reasonable piece to start with, for a Dan Wesson anyway. Then secure the optic of your choice to it. The C-more is configured to clamp to a Weaver or Picatinny mount.

Here's my setup for my 627, similar in concept, Base + Optic:


----------



## bobjager (Mar 3, 2013)

Thats beautiful. Looks like I need to start saving up. Do me a favor and get technical and specific.
I think the Weigand mount looks great and is a good choice. 
Given the info so far what C-more do you think would be good. Im not shooting distance
but the shooting right at dark will be critical.
I dont think magnification is even an issue.


----------

